# Kitchen Design Program



## Wcceric (Jan 31, 2012)

Im currently looking for a kitchen design program for cabinets. My needs are for an inexpensive simple to use program that allows for front, side, and top views of a kitchen. We currently do everything on the construction end of all our jobs and we are venturing into the supply side in the form of a kitchen cabinet company. All cabinets are standard or stock size the company we are purchasing from does not do custom. 
There are tons of design programs out there just dont know which is best.
Thanks
Eric


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

2020 is very good. 
but not inexpensive. 
It will allow you to import the cabinets moldings etc from the Mfr so you get a true cabinet look.


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

naptown CR said:


> 2020 is very good.
> but not inexpensive.
> It will allow you to import the cabinets moldings etc from the Mfr so you get a true cabinet look.


I got a quote for 20/20 at 6K plus cost of libraries for each cabinet style of about 300-500

I now use CA and HD Pro - while you can't import manufacturer catalogs with a little work and playing it the program you can make just as good a product. CA cost me 1500 and HD Pro 500


----------



## tonybento (Dec 21, 2010)

Try E Cabinets,it has a bit of a learning curve,its free has lots of libraries and the renderings are awsome.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

The renderings are not awesome, but it is a good program for free.


----------



## Roger Manning (Jan 5, 2007)

I use Cabinet Planner.

Works great for me. Give me my cut list, door list, drawer list and creates a object file that can be rendered in Kerkythea.

All for around $80.00


----------



## tonybento (Dec 21, 2010)

Ken you say the renderings are not awesome.What do you consider them ?average below average ,terrible? If I want to spend the time I can get photo realistic renderings in E Cabs.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

eCabs is great for the design of cabinetry and putting out cutlists and materials list. Like any database design program, the intent is on the data, not the rendering. They give you something that gets one by. I'm not bashing you or your render, eCabs just does not produce a render that good. It is acceptable for most situations, many will be for us in the cabinetry and/or design business to get the point across. 

But if you want "great" renderings, you need a program made for rendering, like the kerkethya program Roger uses. eCabs, from the last time I used it, cannot export any file system that will import into a rendering program. That's the trade off with eCabs. 

This is rendered in kerkethya, which BTW is a FREE program with no catches. It's free.


----------



## MCGEESHI (Feb 25, 2013)

Been using 20/20 for 8 years now...wouldn't want to try anything else! Great program and easy to use. Well with the investment!!


----------



## Cougars32 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have heard prokitchen is very good but I have not tried it. Does anyone have experience with this software?


----------

